
Trump budget cuts NSF by 11% - drallison
https://www.aip.org/fyi/2017/trump-budget-cuts-nsf-11?utm_medium=email&utm_source=FYI&dm_i=1ZJN,4YPPY,E29DH7,IVFW1,1
======
drallison
The Trump Budget is aggressively anti-science. NSF and most other science
related programs have significant funding cuts.

Where is fundamental research and development to be done? and who will fund
it? Federal research and development funds have a disproportionate impact on
economic growth. Research and development is a great investment.

What does the Administration expect to gain from their war on science?

~~~
geezerjay
> The Trump Budget is aggressively anti-science.

The NY times article on Trump's budget shows that essentially every single
budget entry gets heavily slashed, with the notable exceptions of Defense,
Homeland Security, and Veterans Affairs.

[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/03/15/us/politics/t...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/03/15/us/politics/trump-
budget-proposal.html)

It's disingenuous to complain that a budget is anti-something for cutting
spending on a specific item when it heavily slashes every single entry, with
the sole exception of three spending items.

In fact, you're even patently wrong in your claims as Defense spending also
includes a myriad of research projects,both in hard sciences and technology,
and Trump ramped up defense spending by a whopping 10% in a budget which is
already, by far, the highest in the world.

If you really want to disseminate anti-Trump propaganda on social media, first
you need to cut the bullshit. For those of us who are here for the tech stuff
and don't care about US politics, your kind of whiny demagoguery posts are
becoming an effective techie repellent.

~~~
drallison
Gezerjay notes,

>The NY times article on Trump's budget shows that essentially every single
budget entry gets heavily slashed, with the notable exceptions of Defense,
Homeland Security, and Veterans Affairs.

which supports my point. Science research spending is cut significantly across
the board; other spending is cut as well. Just because spending cuts are
"across the board" does not mean it is a good choice or an appropriate
allocation of resources. In my opinion, cutting science funding is a bad idea.
A massive increase in defense spending does not seem appropriate either.

Your _ad hominum_ comment, "your kind of whiny demagoguery posts are becoming
an effective techie repellent" is out of place on HN. Funding of scientific
research and development is an important aspect of science and technology and
is worthy of discussion here.

~~~
drallison
The American Institute of Physics science newsletter FYI
([https://www.aip.org/fyi/2017/trump-budget-cuts-defense-
st-58...](https://www.aip.org/fyi/2017/trump-budget-cuts-defense-st-58-while-
funding-third-offset-
priorities?utm_medium=email&utm_source=FYI&dm_i=1ZJN,4Z19T,E29DH7,IX5JR,1))
reports: "President Trump’s fiscal year 2018 budget requests a 5.8 cut to
Department of Defense S&T accounts below currently enacted levels, but still
above the fiscal year 2016 baseline." So, even Defense Department spending is
being cut significantly, contrary to Gezerjay's comments.

